# Mixology



## Buan Stanley (14/8/15)

Hi all

As we know I'm very new to this but the vape bug has bitten hard and probs ain't letting go.

I really wanna start mixing my own juices.

Where to start????

Any advice would be awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (14/8/15)

Check out vape vendors like http://valleyvapour.co.za/ and http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/ to get you started. They can also guide you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (14/8/15)

here is a good place http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/8/15)

+1 on www.valleyvapour.co.za, great selection of flavors and options and @drew is always very helpful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (14/8/15)

Skybluevaping has an awesome range of flavours but I can't seem to find the vg of bases and or nic. Am I just being doff???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (14/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Skybluevaping has an awesome range of flavours but I can't seem to find the vg of bases and or nic. Am I just being doff???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases


----------



## Buan Stanley (14/8/15)

Dubz said:


> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases



So to answer the question yes I'm being doff lol

Thanks @Dubz

Now what is the likelihood I could totally cock this up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dubz (14/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> So to answer the question yes I'm being doff lol
> 
> Thanks @Dubz
> 
> ...


It's possible, but i'm sure you won't. You could always call them and they could put you on the right path.


----------



## Silver (14/8/15)

Thread moved to "DIY E-Liquids and Mixing" forum


----------



## Silver (14/8/15)

Hi @Buan Stanley 
I am no DIY expert but have just dabbled a bit

Advice from my side is start with small batches of say 10ml - so you don't waste a lot if you make something you don't like

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Buan Stanley (14/8/15)

That's my plan 

And I'm not even gonna mess around with nic levels as I have a feeling this might be a way to screw up what could be a nice batch of juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (14/8/15)

there are many online recipes that is a good starting point to get you familiar with the whole mixing thing. use something like eJuice me up http://ejuice.breaktru.com/ to help with the mixing. it also comes with a lot of recipes. mixing juice is easy, the hard part is finding or making a recipe you like. then you fiddle with what you like till you get something you love and hopefully get to a point where you can make your ADV. don't be scared to mix and match and if it does not work try again. here you can look at some recipes http://www.ecigssa.co.za/shake-vape.t14015/#post-258939 that do not need steeping and good to vape just after mixing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NicoleJ (14/8/15)

Does anyone know if there is a charge from customs for bringing in concentrated liquids from oversees?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/15)

NicoleJ said:


> Does anyone know if there is a charge from customs for bringing in concentrated liquids from oversees?



It depends what they mark it as, I know I got taxed heavily once when I bought in from MT baker vapor on a personal capacity because it was held in quarantine etc etc, we get pretty good rates now that we are bringing in in bulk but yeah, make sure they mark as essential oils or something, most American companies will do so if you ask them to mark customs friendly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (14/8/15)

Bringing in concentrated liquids do not carry a Duty charge only VAT on the items bought, TFA and Capella is food grade concentrates, and so is most of the other concentrates, used in candies and other sweet treats. Please remember to ask the supplier to EXCLUDE shipping of the shipping manifest since you don't pay vat on Shipping, but customs will not deduct the shipping first and then charge you only on the items you brought it. They will charge for whatever is on the shipping manifest.

I have however on previous occasions paid for a health inspector to come and inspect my flavours but never any other issues.

As long as what you are bringing in does not contain nicotine you should be fine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/15)

Melinda said:


> Bringing in concentrated liquids do not carry a Duty charge only VAT on the items bought, TFA and Capella is food grade concentrates, and so is most of the other concentrates, used in candies and other sweet treats. Please remember to ask the supplier to EXCLUDE shipping of the shipping manifest since you don't pay vat on Shipping, but customs will not deduct the shipping first and then charge you only on the items you brought it. They will charge for whatever is on the shipping manifest.
> 
> I have however on previous occasions paid for a health inspector to come and inspect my flavours but never any other issues.
> 
> As long as what you are bringing in does not contain nicotine you should be fine!



I have always just told them to mark customs friendly, I didn't know that


----------



## NicoleJ (14/8/15)

Ecigexpress i wonder now about them as i bought a bunch of stuff, they said mostly they have no problems with SA customs. Lets hope thats true for my parcel. It was just such good prices. 20 rand for 15ml concentrated flavours mostly 30rand for 10 to 15ml, got 35 flavours for 1400 including shipping which was 360rand. These flavours that i got werent even on special for the majority of them. So i took a chance, but worked it out, to buy 35flavours on special with shipping some 15ml and some 10ml will be 1000 its a bargain if theres no extra charges this side


----------



## Melinda (14/8/15)

NicoleJ said:


> Ecigexpress i wonder now about them as i bought a bunch of stuff, they said mostly they have no problems with SA customs. Lets hope thats true for my parcel. It was just such good prices. 20 rand for 15ml flavours mostly 30rand for 10 to 15ml, got 35 flavours for 1400 including shipping which was 360rand. These flavours that i got werent even on special for the majority of them. So i took a chance, but worked it out, to buy 35flavours on special with shipping some 15ml and some 10ml will be 1000 its a bargain if theres no extra charges this side



I've used ecigexpress on a few occasions and had no problems, their service is good and stuff got delivered timeously, expect to pay around 14% vat other than that, not much more.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/15)

NicoleJ said:


> Ecigexpress i wonder now about them as i bought a bunch of stuff, they said mostly they have no problems with SA customs. Lets hope thats true for my parcel. It was just such good prices. 20 rand for 15ml flavours mostly 30rand for 10 to 15ml, got 35 flavours for 1400 including shipping which was 360rand. These flavours that i got werent even on special for the majority of them. So i took a chance, but worked it out, to buy 35flavours on special with shipping some 15ml and some 10ml will be 1000 its a bargain if theres no extra charges this side


Let us just hope the quality is up to scratch, but for sure you are going to be the mad scientist with all that.


----------



## NicoleJ (14/8/15)

Cool thanks! I wanted to know what to expect, is that 14% every time?


----------



## Melinda (14/8/15)

Andre said:


> Let us just hope the quality is up to scratch, but for sure you are going to be the mad scientist with all that.



@Andre ecigexpress does all the top brands you can think of Flavour Art, Lorann, flavour west Inawera etc. so the quality is superb! Do not think he will be disappointed


----------



## Melinda (14/8/15)

NicoleJ said:


> Cool thanks! I wanted to know what to expect, is that 14% every time?



Yes it is


----------



## Andre (14/8/15)

Melinda said:


> @Andre ecigexpress does all the top brands you can think of Flavour Art, Lorann, flavour west Inawera etc. so the quality is superb! Do not think he will be disappointed


Ah, great stuff. She will have a ball then.


----------



## NicoleJ (14/8/15)

Ok brilliant thanks, Melinda i still plan on buying a bunch of flavours from you as well. Think i spoke to you a few days ago about your stock coming in soon next week i think.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

